# Wiedereinstig in Rift



## Cloudfreak (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe als Rift rauskam, das Spiel gerne gespielt.
Jetzt wo ich wieder mehr Zeit habe, habe ich nun die Frage, ob sich ein Wiedereinstieg lohnt?
Spielen das noch viele Spieler?


----------



## Raaandy (21. Juni 2011)

Die Server sind alle auf mittel bzw. einige sogar auf hoch zu Stoßzeiten. Die Entwickler geben sich mühe und sind fleißig am patchen. Also wenn dir das Spiel damals schon Spaß gemacht hat kanns wieder los gehen.

Ich überleg is mir momentan selbst, da ja übermorgen noch der neue Patch 1.3 kommt.


----------



## zoizz (23. Juni 2011)

Versuche es einfach. Ich mein, 13 Euro kann man so oder so schnell verballern. Gib dem Spiel eine neue Chance und wahrscheinlich wirst du dich wieder freuen, zuhause zu sein


----------



## Iffadrim (23. Juni 2011)

Patch 1.3 mit vielen Neuerungen, darunter ein kostenloser Char-Transfer ist heute online gegangen.
Ich würde noch 1-2 Tage warten, bis die derzeitigen Bugs gefixt sind und kann es dir nur empfehlen.

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## Kaldreth (28. Juni 2011)

Ich bin am Wochenende auch mal wieder neu eingestiegen und ich war, zumindest was Trübkopf angeht doch sehr enttäuscht, was die Spielerzahlen im Silberwald angeht. Ich hab auf meinem Weg zur Hauptstadt vielleicht 2 Spieler gesehen... weiß nicht ob es nur auf Trübkopf so ist aber im low level Bereich ist nicht viel los!!! In der Hauptstadt sah dass dann allerdings schon deutlich besser aus!


----------



## Nadaria (3. Juli 2011)

das problem ist das sich kaum jemand das twinken antut.

zum einen weil es nur ein startgebiet gibt und daher man die exakt selben quest wieder und wieder spielt. zum anderen weil die quest langweiliger und einfallsloser nicht sein könnten. 
extrem stupide sammel und kill quests. in der anfangseuphorie kann man das noch ausblenden nur wenn man nochmal hochtwinkt muss man sich förmlich zwingen zu lvln.....


----------



## myadictivo (3. Juli 2011)

kann ich nicht bestätigen. ich selbst hab jeder der 4 klassen angefangen. in der gilde sind auch viele twinks. und mit meinem 40ger queste ich jetzt auch gebiete leer, die ich vorher mit meinem main nichtmal besucht hatte. aber das mit den startgebieten stimmt schon


----------



## Klos1 (3. Juli 2011)

Bei mir war das beim ersten Char so, dass ich von einigen Gebieten so gut wie garnichts gesehen hatte. Scharlachrote Schlucht konnte ich fast komplett auslassen. Von Schimmersand hab ich auch nur etwa die Hälfte gesehen.
Also zumindest ein Twink lässt sich schon gut hochspielen, wie ich finde. Ich hab mit dem zweiten einfach verstärkt das gemacht, was ich mit dem Main ausgelassen habe. Somit gab es da also ne Menge Quests, die ich nicht gesehen habe.
Und auch jetzt mit 2 50ern wären immer noch genug übrig. Optimal wäre es aber natürlich so, wie es in Wow gelöst ist, also mit unterschiedlichen Startgebieten. Und auch generell mehr Karten hätte ich bei Rift zu Anfang begrüßt. Wow bot da zu anfang um einige mehr. Leute rennen natürlich auch nicht mehr soviele rum, wie zu Anfang, aber das ist normal. Im Gegensatz zu dem, was ich in Wow auf den letzten drei Servern gesehen habe, wo ich aktiv gespielt habe, komme ich mir in Rift aber immer noch zeitweise vor, wie am Stachus.


----------



## zarix (3. Juli 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Versuche es einfach. Ich mein, 13 Euro kann man so oder so schnell verballern. Gib dem Spiel eine neue Chance und wahrscheinlich wirst du dich wieder freuen, zuhause zu sein




Ähnlich wie bei einem Game One Beitrag zu WAR, kann ich Game One damit bestätigen , das Wenn man Wow gespielt hat über lange Zeit andere MMO´s als Urlaub dienen und man sich befrustet nach seinen alten zuhause wie Wow zurücksehnt. 

Gibt ihn Argumente die den TE überzeugen könnten. Das mit den 13 € ist dem Te bewusst. 

Ich bin ein nicht enttäuschter ehmaliger Rift Spieler, sondern nur ein Spieler der sich das Spiel bewusst als Katze im Sack Prinzip gekauft hat und auf das gehype im Forum gehört hat und wegen Wow frusst halt auf die Idee kam mit Rift anzufangen.
Ich bin eher von mir enttäuscht , das ich wieder mal so dumm War ein MMo zu kaufen und wie bei vielen anderen Mmos nach 2 Wochen aufgegen hat.

Rift oder andere MMos sind nur gute MMos , wenn man nie Wow gezockt hat oder eher nur kaum Wow gezockt hat oder man mit den Wow Klischees nicht klar kommt wie Vorraussetzungen für Instanzen oder nicht verständnis dafür als Neuling , nicht sofort in einen Raid mitgenommen zu werden wegen den Vorraussetzungen etc. .

Ich hingegen lasse mir kein MMo mehr Hoch hypen .


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Juli 2011)

Also ich bin von der Spieleranzahl wirklich enttäuscht! Ich hab mir für meinen Wiedereinstieg wohl den falschen Server ausgesucht. Ab wann kann man transen ?

Ich war Freitag von 17 bis 20 Uhr in der Warteschlange für die erste Instanz und zwar als Tank und es hat sich nichts getan! Auch auf Suchanfragen hab ich zwar 2 Spieler zusammen bekommen, aber mehr war nicht drin. Das schon enttäuschend! Zumal das Leveln in Instanzen deutlich mehr Spaß macht.


----------



## Sin (4. Juli 2011)

Ab lvl 15 kannst du transen


----------



## Okkulto (3. August 2011)

jetzt sollten viele neuerungen kommen .... vom Groupfinder bis hin zu neuen Instanzen.

Bei allen Spielen ist es halt schwer, wenn man Maxlevel ist.


----------



## Anvy (10. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Buffies,

ich wollte mir heute Rift mal etwas genauer anschauen. Vorab hätte ich da jedoch ein paar Fragen.

1) Ist der Support dort einigermaßen gut, wenn man mal Probleme hat?
2) Kommt ein Anfänger halbwegs zurecht in der Community oder muss man Angst haben direkt dumm angemacht zu werden, wenn man zugibt neu zu sein? 
3) Habe gehört eine Dungeon-Gruppe (wie auch immer es in RIFT heißt^^) bestände aus Tank, Heiler, Supporter und 2 DD's, stimmt das so? Wenn ja, wollte mir einen Schurken oder Kleriker machen, was wäre dann der Supporter der beiden Klassen? 
4) Wie sieht das auf Max. Level aus? Hat man da noch genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwie zu vergnügen, als Casual? Also am besten nichts zeitaufwendiges, so wie in WoW...
5) Wie ist das PvP eigentlich so? Ist es abwechslungsreich? Macht es spaß?

Freue mich über hilfreiche Antworten.

Liebe grüße
Anvy


----------



## Lari (10. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> ich wollte mir heute Rift mal etwas genauer anschauen. Vorab hätte ich da jedoch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



1. Mittlerweile besser und schneller. Wenn ich ihn brauchte klappte alles relativ fix. Gibt auch Negativ-Beispiele, die allerdings nicht mehr so oft vorkommen sollten.

2. Neulinge werden eigentlich nicht vergrault. Man hat die üblichen verdächtigen die durch doofe Sprüche in den Chats auffallen, aber der Großteil der Community ist hilfreich.

3. Schurke kann: Tank, DD und Support.
Kleriker kann: Tank, DD und Heal(-Support).

Die Gruppen sind so aufgebaut, aber je nach Stärke des HEiler kann der Support auch Schaden machen.

4. Du kannst in Expert-Instanzen gehen, PvP-Schlachtfelder spielen, Artefakte sammeln, Erfolge jagen.
Mit wenig Zeit fällt das Raiden raus, das hat nämlich auch einen nicht zu unterschätzenden Anspruch 

5. Das PvP ist da, aber nichts weltbewegendes. Wobei Trion da was größeres plant, open PvP Zone oder soetwas. Aber bis dahin besteht PvP aus Schlachtfeldern und auf den PvP-Servern aus open PvP Gezerge.


----------



## Anvy (10. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort.

Schaue es mir einfach an.


----------



## Yoh (11. August 2011)

Nabend ihr lieben Rift Buffed User 

Ich bin schon seit ca. 4 Jahren (anfang BC) ein begeisteter WoW Spieler. Ich spiele auch jetzt noch WoW recht aktiv, doch ich merke in letzter Zeit arg das langsam die Luft draußen ist. Ich komme nur on um Arena/Raid zu machen und stehe ansonsten 24/7 brain afk in Orgrimmar rum oder bin garnicht on.

Lange Rede gar kein Sinn... Ich will irgendwie mal Rift testen  Der Buffed Cast und die Buffed Show erzählt immer wieder Sachen zu Rift und langsam aber sicher haben mich die Buffies dazu gebracht das Spiel mal zu testen. An dieser Stelle will ich jetzt einmal meine Hauptfragen zum Spiel stellen:

1.) Gibt es sowas wie "Trial-Test Accounts"? Wenn ja, kann vielleicht einer der User hier mich zu so einem Trial inviten? PM an mich wäre super  kA ob das hier überhaupt erlaubt ist sowas zu fragen ^^ Aber ich mach es einfach mal.
2.) Wo liegt der Schwerpunkt von Rift? Ich bin sowohl begeisterter PvP wie auch PvE Spieler. PvE mache ich sehr gerne aus eigendlich einem Grund: Ich habe immer das Gefühl das ich alles "gesehen" haben muss. Hab ich das nicht gemacht, dann hab ich das Game in meinen Augen nicht "durchgespielt" (also die Expansion). Wie sind die Raids da so? Gibt es viele? Sind sie herausfordernd? Ich sitze nämlich auch gern mal 1-2 Wochen an einem Boss den man nicht sooo schnell down kriegt. 
3.) Wie siehts also dann mit dem Teil 2 aus, PvP? Gibt es dort so etwas wie Arena? Wie sind die BGs so? Gibts da auch solche sachen wie "Gladiator" + ein tolles Mount dazu  ? (Ja solche Sachen sind immer ein Ziel für mich!). Open PvP viel vorhanden oder nicht?
4.) Ich habe wärend der Beta einmal versucht Rift bischen zu spielen, war aber direkt nach 15min wieder off weil ich irgendwie Tierische laggs hatte. War das nur wegen der Beta, oder ist mein PC zu schlecht? Hier meine PC Daten:

OPERATING SYSTEM:Windows 2.6.1.7600
CPU TYPE:Intel® Core&#8482; i3 CPU 540 @ 3.07GHzCPU 
SPEED:3.09 GHz
SYSTEM MEMORY:5.99 GB
VIDEO CARD MODEL:NVIDIA GeForce 315
(mal aus meinem Beta Profil im Battle.net rausgenommen  Sollte ja der "wichtige" Teil sein. Wenn was fehlt bescheid sagen)

5.) Wie ist der lvling Prozess so? Zieht sich das weit in die Länge oder geht das "relativ" schnell?
6.) Wie ist das mit dem Gearen auf max lvl? Rift läuft nun ja schon ein halbes Jahr etwa, ein bestimmter Gear Stand haben ja wohl viele. Findet man da schnell einen Anschluss, oder ist das wirklich schwer, bzw. gibt es in Rift überhaupt so große Unterschiede zwischen "starter Gear" und "ich darf damit jetzt Raiden gehen Gear"? Bei WoW ist das ja wirklich extrem 
7.) Was sind die monatlichen Kosten? Auch 13 Euro wie bei WoW?
8.) Bei der Server Wahl: Auf welchen sollte ich gehen? Ich hab in WoW als damaliger total noob kA gehabt was ich da eigendlich Mache und bin dabei auf einem komplett leeren und schlechten Server gelandet (RP vorallem! Ich hasse RP!) Hab dort aber damals beim LvLn viele Leute kennen gelernt, mit denen ich sogar jetzt noch spiele also konnte ich mich von diesem Server nichtmehr trennen. Also: Welcher Server der gut besetzt ist/PvP Aktiv stattfindet/Es gute Raids gibt? Müssen nichtmal Hardcore raids sein  Irgend ein Server wo es viele kleine Gilden gibt, die aber dennoch Raiden und auch den Content schaffen bevor etwas neues kommt.


Soooo. Ich glaube das waren im Großen und Ganzen meine Fragen die ich habe. Ich danke jetzt schon für die Antworten! Hoffe auch das das Spiel ein guter Konkurent zu WoW ist, denn langsam aber sicher kann ich WoW wirklich nicht mehr sehen. Rift ist meine letzte Hoffnung als gescheiter Zeitvertreibt, wenigstens so lange bis D3 kommt ^^

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
- Yoh

PS: Ich versuche atm einen Kollegen von mir, der auch keine Lust mehr auf WoW hat, ebenfalls dazu zu überzeugen mit mir Rift zu testen. Kann man gut zu 2. lvln? Oder müsst ihr mir das lieber abraten? Und jo ... Wäre super wen man ihm dann auch so ein Trial-Test Account "zuschicken" könnte, aber wie gesagt das wird ja dann per PM geklärt, wenn das einer hier machen würde


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2011)

Hat dich irgendwas daran bisher gehindert mal einen Blick auf die offzielle Seite zu werfen?
Da kommt man unweigerlich hier hin:
http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/mmo-free-trial/


----------



## Redstorm (11. August 2011)

hi kannst hier über meinen freundeslink einen probeaccount erstellen

http://eu.riftgame.com/de/products/ascend-a-friend/invite.php?voucher=k73937ttpc733h992kde&utm_source=manual&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=ascend_invite&__utma=1.19623626.1310193964.1310570294.1313016670.7&__utmb=1.12.10.1313016670&__utmc=1&__utmx=-&__utmz=1.1313016670.7.6.utmcsr=eu.riftgame.com|utmccn=%28referral%29|utmcmd=referral|utmcct=/de/products/mmo-free-trial/&__utmv=-&__utmk=256621963

rift muss man einfach antesten 
ich finds super


----------



## Yoh (11. August 2011)

Danke für die Links.

Ja ich hab mich auf der Rift Seite bereits zum Teil informiert @Dagonzo. Nur ist ein persönlicher Bericht zu den Punkten, von jemandem der das Game spielt, für mich einiges mehr Wert als irgendetwas was auf der Main Seite steht


----------



## Dagonzo (11. August 2011)

Nun ja ich meine nicht unbedingt die Mainseite, sondern die 7-Tage Testversion die man dort findet.
Hier ist es genau wie bei jeden anderen Spiel auch. Fragt man wie es ist, bekommt man diese und jene Antworten und oft ist man hinterher auch nicht schlauer als vorher. Deshalb einfach mal selbser testen, so kann man sich am besten ein Bild davon machen ob es einem zusagt oder nicht.


----------



## Anvy (11. August 2011)

Also ich habe RIFT gestern angetestet. Habe auch davor WoW gespielt, aber es wird immer schlechter. Habe keine Lust mehr für Bugs und schlechten Support zu bezahlen. 

Was mir direkt auf gefallen ist, ist das die Welt lebhaft erscheint. Wenn man durch die Gegend läuft, dann machen die Mobs auch Geräusche. Anfangs war es für mich iritierend, da ich immer dachte mich würde wieder etwas angreifen. Auch kein ständiges "ich kann das nicht angreifen". Schön finde ich auch, dass es einen gewissen Schwierigkeitsgrad gibt und das man nicht 5 Mobs mal so ebend pullen kann.

Ich habe mit meinem Freund angefangen und finde es eigentlich optimal zu zweit zu leveln. Die Respawntrate der Questitems ist gut. Wenn Questitems bei einem  Mob droppen, so bekommen es beide. 

Ich würde es dir raten anzutesten. Testversion ist auch nicht so beschränkt, wie die von WoW. :> Mir hat es persönlich sehr gut gefallen und ich denke, dass ich auf RIFT umsteigen werde. ^^

Soweit ich gesehen habe ist der Preis derselbe.


----------



## Lancegrim (11. August 2011)

Also ich antworte dann mal auf deine einzelnen Punkte.

1)wurde ja geklärt mit den Trials

2)Nen direkten Schwerpunkt sehe ich net soo richtig, von der Welt her auf den Kampf ausgelegt mit den Ebenen der Elemente. Also eher PvE.

3)PvP gibt es in Form von BGs, auf PvP Servern auch mit Open PvP und ansonsten gibt es neuerdings PvP Risse. Da wird jeder automatisch geflaggt sobald er dran teilnimmt. Da kriegt man dann auch Punkte wie in WoW, wo man Equipment kriegen kann und auch ein Mount.

4)Lags haben nichts mit dem PC zu tun  Rein von den Daten her dürfte es aber reichen um Rift zu spielen.

5)Also es geht sogar relativ schnell, wenn du ein Gebiet durchquestest kannst du schnell aufsteigen.

6)Das gearen läuft wie in WoW, du farmst Instanzen kriegst dafür Marken und gehtst dann damit zu nem Händler und kaufst die EQ. Die sogenannten T2 Instanzen, sind vom EQ her soweit das du mit dem Zeug davon raiden gehen kannst. Also kommst du relativ schnell an Equipment um raiden zu gehen.

7)Kosten sind genau die gleichen.

8)Das bleibt wohl dir überlassen. Bei der Fraktionswahl kann dir wohl auch keiner Helfen. Die Wächter sind die religiösen Fanatiker die allen Glauben in ihre Götter setzen und die Skeptiker sind die bösen Ketzer (in den augen der Wächter) die auf ihre Technologie vertrauen (Roboterpferde ftw!). Die Art des Servers, tjoa ich spiel auf nem RP Server und bin voll zu frieden auf Skeptikerseite.


Ist nicht ganz richtig formuliert bzw geschrieben aber ich bin noch nicht wirklich wach, entschuldige.


----------



## Harwulf (11. August 2011)

Also ich war gestern auch positiv überrascht hab mir mal wieder ne Game Time Card geholt und dachte schaust mal rein in der Wartezeit auf Swtor. Positiv ich kanns nun auf ultra flüssig zocken (neuer PC bei Release musste ich noch Low Grafik spielen) was einen erheblichen Unterschied ausmacht wenn man die Grafik doch geniessen kann.

Das 2. wo ich überrascht war dachte fängst mal auf Spross Passage neu an also der empfohlene PVE-Server und dachte naja Startgebiet wird wenig los sein jetzt noch. Denkste randvoll der Silberwald gestern Abend ein Event nach dem anderen. Fast schon zuviel Events^^.

Also alles in allem für jemand der noch auf das Fantasy-Setting steht sehr zu empfehlen oder auch um die Wartezeit auf Swtor zu überbrücken wie bei mir.


----------



## Harwulf (11. August 2011)

Kann Spross Passage atm für Wiedereinsteiger und Neuanfänger empfehlen jedenfalls war da gestern Abend der Silberwald randvoll ein Event nach dem anderen^^.


----------



## La Saint (11. August 2011)

Anvy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffies,
> 
> ich wollte mir heute Rift mal etwas genauer anschauen. Vorab hätte ich da jedoch ein paar Fragen.
> 
> ...



Hier mal ein kleiner Kontrapunkt zu Laris Post, denn Lari sieht alles ein klein wenig ... bunt. Er hat nämlich eine rosarote Brille auf.

1) Der Support ist katastrophal. Man wartet Tage bis Wochen auf eine Antwort und wenn man eine bekommt, dann besteht sie nur aus vorgefertigen Textbausteinen, die mit dem eigentlichen Problem nichts zu tun haben. Inzwischen gibt es wohl einen deutschensprachigen GM. Früher wurden Anfragen nur in englisch oder mit dem Google Translator beantwortet. Ich empfehle hier einen Blick in das offizielle Rift-Forum von Trion. Das ist ein Meer der Tränen was den Support betrifft. Entsprechende Threads gibt es zu Hauf und die Community-Schätzung für behobene Probleme liegt bei 1 von 10.

2) Gemessen an WoW ist der Umgang der Community untereinander erträglich. Auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt. In die Kriegsfronten (instanzierte kleine Schlachtfelder für PvP, BGs, falls du von WoW kommst) hat schon längst das Brachland Einzug gehalten. Da wird beleidigt und geflamed. Anfänger werden jedoch pfleglich behandelt. Das mag auch daran liegen, dass es inzwischen nicht mehr viele von ihnen gibt. In den Startgebieten kann es durchaus einsam sein. Rift hat ein ziemliches Nachwuchsproblem.

3) Die Dungeongruppen haben den klassischen Aufbau: Tank, Heiler, und 3 DDs. Das mit dem Supporter ist überbewertet, da a) fast jede Klasse irgendwie supporten kann, b) er nicht wirklich gebraucht wird. Gemessen an anderen Spielen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Dungeons nämlich eher niedrig. Dazu kommt, dass durch das Seelensystem (anderes Wort für Skillbäume) jede Klasse fast alles kann. Bei den 8 verfügbaren Seelen ist immer eine Heil-, eine Support-, eine Tank- und eine DD-Seele dabei. Man kann sich je 3 Seelen zu einer Rolle zusammenstellen und diese Rollen jederzeit wechseln (außer im Kampf). Auf diese Weise gibt es dann den heilenden Magier und den tankenden Schurken. Wobei die Seelen der Klassen jedoch nicht alle gleich mächtig sind. Daher hat man immer noch den optimierten Heiler (Kleriker) und den optimierten Tank (Krieger). Das Schweizer Armeemesser der Klassen sind der Kleriker und der Schurke, die im Prinzip in allen Diziplinen gut sind.

4) Ein nennenswertes Endgame ab Level 50 existiert nicht. Ab da beginnt die Beschäftigungstherapie mittels Itemspirale und diversen Timesinks. Sicher, man kann sich beschäftigen in dem man Artefakte sammelt (eine langwierige und dennoch belohnungslose Beschäftigung um den Sammeltrieb zu befriedigen), Erfolge erlangen (kennt man von WoW: 5 Punkte von 6000, wenn man sich 10 Mounts kauft), Dungeons der verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen machen um Ausrüstungsmarken zu farmen (die Dungeons sind trotzdem immer die gleichen) und die 4 (in Worten: vier) PvP-Schlachtfelder jeden Tag 30 mal besuchen um PvP-Ränge und damit Ausrüstung zu erhalten. Aber nichts von allem bringt den Char ernsthaft weiter. Es gibt weder neue Skills noch neue Erfahrungen. Nur 5 Punkte mehr auf Stärke beim nächste Rüstungsteil. Wenn man Level 50 erreicht hat, dann sind alle Länder erforscht, alle Geheimnisse entschlüsselt und alle Mechanismen verstanden. Dann ist eigentlich der Zeitpunkt gekommen zur nächsten Welt zu wechseln.

5) PvP ist ein zwiespältige Geschichte. Auf der einen Seite gibt es keinen schnelleren Weg sich komplett episch /lila auszurüsten, auf der anderen Seite muß man hohe Frustresistenz besitzen. Durch die extreme Item-Abhängigkeit bei Rift ist man in den unteren Rängen nur Opfer ohne jegliche Überlebenschance in einer Kriegsfront. Rang 2 schafft man in einem guten Wochenende und ist dann fürs PvE sehr gut gerüstet (für die Levelphase), Rang 4 dauert dann noch mal ein bis zwei Wochen. Und dann wird es langwierig. Stand der Technik war bis vor einer Woche Rang 6, was zu diesem Zeitpunkt fast schon jeder PvPler erreicht hatte. Jetzt wurde zum erstem Mal PvP hochgepatched und Rang 7/8 eingeführt. Die ersten 24/7 Spieler dürften schon Rang 7 und damit die entsprechende Ausrüstung haben.

Die Kriegsfronten sind die übliche Kost. Hier der Größe nach sortiert: Eine Zerg-KF (10 Spieler, alles trifft sich in der Mitte und haut sich die Köpfe ein), ein Capture-the-Flag (Weißfall, 15 Spieler, entspricht Warsong), ein Domination (Kodex, 15 Spieler, entspricht Arathi-Becken), ein Taktik-BG mit PvE-Zusatz (Sprosshafen, 20 Spieler, entspricht Alterac-Tal). Also nichts, was man seit Unreal Tournament nicht in der einen oder anderen Form schon tausend Mal gespielt hätte. Diese BGs gibt es für jede Level-Dekade, zB. für Level 20-29, wobei die Char-Werte der unteren Level während der Kriegsfront hochgesetzt werden und damit bei allen Spielern in etwa gleich sind.

Open-PvP ist übrigens ein Witz und nur ein anderes Wort für Ganken. Ein faires 1on1 findet nicht statt. Entweder man wird angegriffen, wenn man gerade 2 Mobs am Hals hat oder man fällt zu dritt über einen her. Auf den PvP-Server kann Leveln durch Quests durchaus zu einer qualvollen Tätigkeit werden. Und zu einer teuren. Aber das ist jetzt keine Besonderheit von Rift, sondern bei allen anderen MMORPGs mit Open-PvP genauso.

Fazit: 
Rift ist auf jeden Fall Wert reinzuschauen Für 2 Monate liefert es viel Spielspass für das Geld. Aber man sollte nicht damit rechnen auf etwas neues zu treffen. Rift ist lediglich WoW mit besserer Grafik. Ob man länger dabei bleibt muß dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Lari ist ja dabei geblieben, ich auch. Aber vermutlich aus sehr unterschiedlichen Gründen ^^.


cu
Lasaint


----------



## Lari (11. August 2011)

La schrieb:


> Hier mal ein kleiner Kontrapunkt zu Laris Post, denn Lari sieht alles ein klein wenig ... bunt. Er hat nämlich eine rosarote Brille auf.


Ich denke eher du hast eine undurchsichtige Brille auf, in der von innen groß "HATE" gedruckt ist 



> 1) Der Support ist katastrophal. Man wartet Tage bis Wochen auf eine Antwort und wenn man eine bekommt, dann besteht sie nur aus vorgefertigen Textbausteinen, die mit dem eigentlichen Problem nichts zu tun haben. Inzwischen gibt es wohl einen deutschensprachigen GM. Früher wurden Anfragen nur in englisch oder mit dem Google Translator beantwortet. Ich empfehle hier einen Blick in das offizielle Rift-Forum von Trion. Das ist ein Meer der Tränen was den Support betrifft. Entsprechende Threads gibt es zu Hauf und die Community-Schätzung für behobene Probleme liegt bei 1 von 10.


Beispielhaft meine letzten Support-Tickets:
Item falsch zugeteilt, nach 4 Stunden Antwort. Ich hatte mich verschrieben und sie fragten nach, ob ich mit Item X denn Item Y meinte, was auch zutraf. Nach Bestätigung meinerseits war die Sache innerhalb von 24 Stunden durch.
Fall 2: Ein Endboss war für den Raid nicht lootbar, die zwei Items + Marken waren wieder innerhalb von 24 Stunden bei allen Teilnehmern angekommen.

Von katastrophalem Support kann mittlerweile nicht mehr die Rede sein 



> 2) Gemessen an WoW ist der Umgang der Community untereinander erträglich. Auch wenn es Ausnahmen gibt. In die Kriegsfronten (instanzierte kleine Schlachtfelder für PvP, BGs, falls du von WoW kommst) hat schon längst das Brachland Einzug gehalten. Da wird beleidigt und geflamed. Anfänger werden jedoch pfleglich behandelt. Das mag auch daran liegen, dass es inzwischen nicht mehr viele von ihnen gibt. In den Startgebieten kann es durchaus einsam sein. Rift hat ein ziemliches Nachwuchsproblem.


Dem entgegen steht widerum meine Erfahrung vom letzten Wochenende, an dem ich gut 5 Stunden PvP gespielt habe. Es gab nicht einen einzigen Flame. Und die Startgebiete scheinen sehr gut besucht, ob Twink oder Neueinsteiger lässt sich natürlich nicht sagen  Aber dafür gibts ja die Trial, kann man sich selbst mal kostenlos anschauen.



> 3) Die Dungeongruppen haben den klassischen Aufbau: Tank, Heiler, und 3 DDs. Das mit dem Supporter ist überbewertet, da a) fast jede Klasse irgendwie supporten kann, b) er nicht wirklich gebraucht wird. Gemessen an anderen Spielen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Dungeons nämlich eher niedrig. Dazu kommt, dass durch das Seelensystem (anderes Wort für Skillbäume) jede Klasse fast alles kann. Bei den 8 verfügbaren Seelen ist immer eine Heil-, eine Support-, eine Tank- und eine DD-Seele dabei. Man kann sich je 3 Seelen zu einer Rolle zusammenstellen und diese Rollen jederzeit wechseln (außer im Kampf). Auf diese Weise gibt es dann den heilenden Magier und den tankenden Schurken. Wobei die Seelen der Klassen jedoch nicht alle gleich mächtig sind. Daher hat man immer noch den optimierten Heiler (Kleriker) und den optimierten Tank (Krieger). Das Schweizer Armeemesser der Klassen sind der Kleriker und der Schurke, die im Prinzip in allen Diziplinen gut sind.


Auch nur halbrichtig. Es gibt alleine beim Krieger DD momentan drei verschiedene Builds, welche alle konkurrenzfähig sind, sich aber in der Spielweise unterscheiden. Dual Wield Paragon, den Zweihänder Beastmaster und seit neustem eine Rissklinge.
Für die Krieger-Tanks empfehle ich einfach mal einen Blick in folgenden Thread: http://foren.riftgam...aunse-hier.html
Ich glaube, da gibt es 6 - 7 verschiedene Builds. Von einem optimierten DD oder Tank kann also keinesfalls die Rede sein 
Auch kann definitiv nicht jeder alles, nochmal eine Auflistung:
Krieger Tank und DD.
Magier Heiler, Supporter und DD.
Schurken Tank, DD und Supporter.
Kleriker Tank, DD, Heiler und wenn man so will ein Heal-Support aber keinesfalls vollwertiger Support.



> 4) Ein nennenswertes Endgame ab Level 50 existiert nicht. Ab da beginnt die Beschäftigungstherapie mittels Itemspirale und diversen Timesinks. Sicher, man kann sich beschäftigen in dem man Artefakte sammelt (eine langwierige und dennoch belohnungslose Beschäftigung um den Sammeltrieb zu befriedigen), Erfolge erlangen (kennt man von WoW: 5 Punkte von 6000, wenn man sich 10 Mounts kauft), Dungeons der verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen machen um Ausrüstungsmarken zu farmen (die Dungeons sind trotzdem immer die gleichen) und die 4 (in Worten: vier) PvP-Schlachtfelder jeden Tag 30 mal besuchen um PvP-Ränge und damit Ausrüstung zu erhalten. Aber nichts von allem bringt den Char ernsthaft weiter. Es gibt weder neue Skills noch neue Erfahrungen. Nur 5 Punkte mehr auf Stärke beim nächste Rüstungsteil. Wenn man Level 50 erreicht hat, dann sind alle Länder erforscht, alle Geheimnisse entschlüsselt und alle Mechanismen verstanden. Dann ist eigentlich der Zeitpunkt gekommen zur nächsten Welt zu wechseln.


Für Raider gibt es ein herrliches Endgame. PvP ist so lala und PvE außerhalb von Raids recht flach, aber dennoch vorhanden.
Rift ist am besten für Raider geeignet. Von einem nicht existentem Endgame kann also keinesfalls die Rede sein 




> Open-PvP ist übrigens ein Witz und nur ein anderes Wort für Ganken. Ein faires 1on1 findet nicht statt. Entweder man wird angegriffen, wenn man gerade 2 Mobs am Hals hat oder man fällt zu dritt über einen her. Auf den PvP-Server kann Leveln durch Quests durchaus zu einer qualvollen Tätigkeit werden. Und zu einer teuren. Aber das ist jetzt keine Besonderheit von Rift, sondern bei allen anderen MMORPGs mit Open-PvP genauso.


Das stimmt dann doch mal 



> Fazit:
> Rift ist auf jeden Fall Wert reinzuschauen Für 2 Monate liefert es viel Spielspass für das Geld. Aber man sollte nicht damit rechnen auf etwas neues zu treffen. Rift ist lediglich WoW mit besserer Grafik. Ob man länger dabei bleibt muß dann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Lari ist ja dabei geblieben, ich auch. Aber vermutlich aus sehr unterschiedlichen Gründen ^^.


Jep, ich bin passionierter Raider und Rift bietet gerade raidtechnisch sehr sehr viel und einiges an Nachschub.
Kleine Randnotiz: der aktuelle Raidcontent ist auch nach 2 Wochen nicht clear. Es gab einige Bugs, aber die Gilden scheitern viel mehr an der Schwierigkeit 
Warum LA Saint noch da ist kann ich nicht sagen, da von ihm schon seit Monaten eigentlich nur zu hören ist wie schlecht das Spiel eigentlich ist und wie unfähig der Entwickler


----------



## Slaargh (11. August 2011)

Und die Wahrheit liegt bekanntlich irgendwo dazwischen. Der eine sieht das ganze zu negativ und der andere zu rosig.

Kurzum: Rift ist gut, reinschauen lohnt. Die genannten Kritikpunkte kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn das ganze nicht so dramatisch und auch nicht so rosig ist wie zum Teil dargestellt. Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden.


So long...

Macht's gut und vielen Dank für den Fisch.


----------



## Mayestic (11. August 2011)

*1) Ist der Support dort einigermaßen gut, wenn man mal Probleme hat?*

Also meine Erlebnisse mit dem Support waren immer gut aber es gibt immer wieder Spieler die sich in den Foren extrems beschweren und ausfallend werden das ihnen der Support nie geholfen hat oder sie aber ignoriert wurden.
Sagen wirs mal so. Wenn diese Spieler in den Gesprächen mit dem Support in etwa die gleiche Wortwahl benutzten wie in den Forenbeiträgen kann ich den Support sehr gut verstehn das sie das ignorieren. 
Ausserdem meinen anscheinend immer noch viele Spieler das sie ihr Monatsbeitrag dazu befugt einen Gamemaster als Leibeigenen zu betrachten der das gefälligst zu schlucken hat.
Äääääätsch muss er nicht 

*2) Kommt ein Anfänger halbwegs zurecht in der Community oder muss man Angst haben direkt dumm angemacht zu werden, wenn man zugibt neu zu sein? *

Hmm, schwere Frage. Kommt wohl auf den Server an. Wie das eben so ist mit neuen Spielen und der Community. Am Anfang sind immer alle nett und dann gehts iwann bergab.
Die Frage die sich eher stellt ist is wie weit findet ein Serverneuling Anschluß an die Community ? Ich würde ja empfehlen das du dir schnellstmöglich eine Gilde suchst denn sonst kann es sein das du den ganzen Tag nichts von der Community mitbekommst.
Fragen im Zonen- oder Levelchat werden oft ignoriert. Zumal viele Gebiete sowieso nicht sonderlich dicht besiedelt sind. Ich hatte z.B. 2 Level 50er und hatte danach die Schnauze voll vom leveln. 
In Rift kann man sich eben nicht so direkt als lowlevel Spieler mit den highlevel Spielern unterhalten da wir alle je nach Levelbereich in unterschiedlichen Chats landen. 
Öfters wird einfach der 1-9 Chat gekapert und als Weltkanal missbraucht was natürlich einigen Spielern gegen den Strich geht. 
Wie gehabt. Im Teamplay liegt der Schlüssel zum Spielspaß in Rift. Alleine kommen nur die harten ind en Garten. Wenn du verstehst was ich meine.
Achso und ja, dumm angemacht wird man sicher auch manchmal. Das findet man aus meiner Erfahrung aber in jedem Spiel. 


*3) Habe gehört eine Dungeon-Gruppe (wie auch immer es in RIFT heißt^^) bestände aus Tank, Heiler, Supporter und 2 DD's, stimmt das so? Wenn ja, wollte mir einen Schurken oder Kleriker machen, was wäre dann der Supporter der beiden Klassen? *

Ja und nein. Ich sags mal anders. 1 Tank, 1 Heiler und 3 DDs sind standart aber da man jederzeit seine Skillung ändern kann wäre es ideal wenn die 3 DDs noch Supportskillungen hätten, genauso wie es vorkommen kann das man an manchen Stellen fast auf einen Heiler verzichten kann und der Heiler dann auch noch ne DD-Skillung haben sollte. In diesen geringen Fällen würde dann z.B. ein Chloro den Heiler spielen und mit Hexerskillung noch Schaden fahren weils einfach sonst nicht reicht und man wiped. Generell könnte man auch sagen das ein Tank nicht unbedingt immer der Tank sein muss und je nach Boss eine andere Rolle spielt. Kleriker, Schurken und Krieger können zwar alle tanken aber jede Klasse auf ihre eigene Art. Manche Bosse sind einfach etwas leichter wenn man die richtige Klasse tanken lässt. Wirklich so 100%ig verallgemeinern kann man das leider nicht. 

Zu deiner anderen Frage. Beim Schurken ist es einfach da wäre die Supportskillung der Barde. Der hat hauptsächlich 30 Sekunden-Buffs die er eben andauernd auffrischt. Er kann auch heilen aber als richtigen Nebenheiler empfinde ich ihn nicht. 
Beim Kleriker herje. Da geht das diskutieren los. Mein erster Char war ein Kleriker und ich sah mich als Supporter. Aber das sehen andere Spieler ganz anders und man wird mitunter recht oft verbal angegriffen wenn man als Kleriker z.B. in der Kriegsfront kein Heiler spielen will. Aus meiner Sicht gibt der Kleriker ein wenig Healsupport wenn er Rächerfähigkeiten benutzt. Dann werden 25% seines Schadens den er mit Rächerfertigkeiten macht in Gruppenheilung umgewandelt. Da kommt schon ganz ordentlich was zusammen aber die meisten Spieler sind klar gegen solche Kleriker, wie ich  mal einer war. Iwann war ich die Beleidigungen leid und hab mir nen Schurken gemacht. Aber es gibt auch dann wieder Spieler die motzen das man als Schurke gefälligst Barde spielen soll. Man kanns eben keinem Recht machen. 

Wenn man den Gerüchten glaubt gibt es weltweit einen akuten Tank und Heilermangel. Mal mehr das eine, mal weniger. Fakt ist aber es gibt satt und genug Tanks und Heiler nur die meistens Spieler haben kein Bock auf Randomgruppen oder Random-KFs. Dort wird man von Spielern die man noch nie gesehn hat, rüde angelabert und es wird einem befohlen gefälligst dies und das zu skillen weil man sonst noob ist. *kicher*
Bei mir waren es meistens DDs, die es geil finden im Platz 1 aufm DamageMeter zu stehn egal ob sie mit ihrer sinnlosen zergerei nun schon das 20. Spiel in Folge verloren haben. Schuld an der Niederlage sind sowieso immer die anderen. 

Deswegen wieder meine Empfehlung. Gilde, Raid, feste Gruppen, Freunde finden, Rest des Servers = LMAA. Naja nicht überall passend aber so als grobe Richtlinie sicher nicht verkehrt.
_
P.S. zum Kleriker. Ich habe die letzten 2-3 Monate nicht mehr gespielt. Ich kenne die neusten Änderungen für Kleriker im Spiel nicht. Evtl trifft das ein oder andere nicht mehr so 100%ig zu. _*

*Kleriker kann alles wobei viele den Supporter nicht haben wollen 
Krieger kann eigentlich nur Tank und DD sein aber ich meine da gibts noch Supportmöglichkeiten bei einer Seele aber die wird iwie nicht so richtig oft gespielt. 
Magier kann alles ausser tanken. Wobei *hehe* doch sie können tanken, tuns sie auch öfters aber nie wirklich lange. 1-2 Schläge und sie hören auf zu tanken, bestaunen den Bodenbelag und betteln nach nem Battlerezz weil ihre Schadenstatistik sonst ins bodenlose fällt und der blöde Schurke ihn grade überholt hat. 
Schurken können iwie alles aber die Heilung schwächelt doch ein wenig. Also von Healsupport würde ich da noch nichtmals reden aber evtl ändert sich das ja noch. 
*
4) Wie sieht das auf Max. Level aus? Hat man da noch genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwie zu vergnügen, als Casual? Also am besten nichts zeitaufwendiges, so wie in WoW...*

Es gibt wie z.B. in WoW massig dämliche Erfolge die man erarbeiten kann, man kann bei diversen Fraktionen den Ruf steigern mit Tagesquests oder wenn man nicht grade DD ist wohl auch recht flott einer Randomgruppe für irgendeine Instanz beitreten und hoffen das man nicht nur Vollpfosten bekommt. Also es gibt glaube ich nicht viel weniger Möglichkeiten als in WoW sich seine Zeit zu vertreiben. Wie sinnvoll dieser Zeitvertreib ist muss jeder für sich selber rausfinden. T1 und T2 Instanzen kann man in ner manierlichen Randomgruppe jeweils unter einer Stunde absolvieren aber wenn du nur einen Vollpfosten dabei hast wars das dann auch gewesen mit dem Speedrun. Von Randomraids rate ich iwie noch ab. Da muss man nicht nur manierliche sondern gute Leute haben. Es wird zwar fleißig generft und alles wird immer leichter aber manche Dinge müssen einfach sitzen. Sonst wipe und wir wissen ja wie das dann läuft. Kaum hat ne Gruppe mehrere wipes häufen sich die spontanen disconnects, die tragischen Unfälle in Familie bei denen man jetzt sofort los muss um seelischen Trost zu spenden usw. Naja Personalmangel eben. 


*5) Wie ist das PvP eigentlich so? Ist es abwechslungsreich? Macht es Spaß?

*Das ist dann eigentlich mein Gebiet. Rang 6 Schurke immerhin geschafft. Aber ich glaube ich muss dich arg enttäuschen. PvP wird in Rift etwas vernachlässigt um es nett auszudrücken. PvP ist durch die Bank langweilig und mit den falschen Leuten sehr frustrierend. Mit den richtigen Leuten hat man wenigstens eine Art von Erfolgserlebnis aber spannender wirds dadurch auch nicht. PvP in Rift bedeutet Punkte zu farmen, Prestige genannt. Ab Level 50 bekommst zu neben Gunst auch noch Prestige. Mit Prestige steigst du im Rang und mit Gunst kaufste dir dein PvP Zeugs. Rang 1 und 2 sind einfach, 3 und 4 machbar und ab 5 wird es langweilig. Jetzt las ich die Tage in den Patchnotes das noch Rang 7 und 8 kommen sollen oder schon da sind. Bin echt gespannt wieviele Millionen Prestige man dafür braucht. Ich übertreibe ein wenig ^^ aber letztendlich zählen nur Punkte, Punkte, Punkte und es ist ähnlich wie in WoW. Manche zergen stundenlang um im DPS den größten zu haben, manche opfern sich für die Gruppe auf und spielen Skillungen die verlangt werden, die aber nicht 100%ig beherscht werden und andere ignorieren dich total, machen den Chat aus und reagieren auf garnix inclusive der Leecher die sich nur dann bewegen wenn sie merken das sie reportet wurden was aber meistens selbst auf Ansage im Chat nicht gemacht wird. Auch hier wieder die von mir klare Empfehlung sich ner Gilde anzuschließen und in festen organisierten Gruppen los zu ziehn. Ob das als Casual so klappt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Anvy (12. August 2011)

La schrieb:


> Gemessen an anderen Spielen ist der Schwierigkeitsgrad in den Dungeons nämlich eher niedrig.



Da kann ich dir schonmal nicht zu stimmen. ;( War gestern das erste Mal in einem Dungeon und fand es als Heiler extrem anspruchsvoll. Bissher gefällt es mir sehr gut. Habe mir mal das erste PvP angeschaut und finde es definitiv besser, als WoW.

Ich finde bisher nicht, dass RIFT das WoW mit besserer Grafik ist. Die Spielmechanik mag zwar gleich sein, aber man merkt so kleine Unterschiede. Alleine schon das mein Char nicht alle 2 Sek. umschreit, dass er ein Ziel nicht angreifen kann oder die Mobs auch mal Geräusche von sich geben, finde ich enorm besser. Sound habe ich in WoW immer ausgeschaltet, weil es einem irgendwann einfach nur nervt.

Meine bissherigen Erfahrungen waren recht gut. Für mich als Anfänger wird so gut, wie alles kurz und verständlich erklärt. Ich denke bis Guild Wars 2 rauskommt werde ich mich RIFT widmen.

Danke nochmal für die Antworten. ^-^


----------



## Mike39 (12. August 2011)

Der Support ist grausig,das hat gar nix mit der Wortwahl zu tun und wenn man wochenlang zb auf eine Antwort von einer E-Mail wartet,dann ists verständlich das einige Spieler auch mal nen rauen Ton anschlagen.

@ Te

Reinschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.Bei mir und vielen anderen war nach 2 Monaten die Luft raus aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.Ich persönlich bin wieder zu WoW zurück und habs nicht bereut.Aber der erste Monat bei Rift war schon Hammer mit den ganzen Invasionen und so.Solche Glücksmomente hab ich selten in nem Spiel gehabt.


----------



## Hekka (12. August 2011)

Der Support ist glaub ich mal nicht so graussig, denk einmal nach was da abgeht bei denen, hab erst gestern im Rift Forum gelesen das viele Spieler andauernd den Support belagern!
Versteh zwar nicht warum man andauernd irgendein Ticket schreiben muß aber bitte,ich hab bis jetzt genau einmal ein Ticket geschrieben und innerhalb einer Stunde war mein Problem gelöst!


----------



## Lancegrim (12. August 2011)

Ich möchte mal gerne wissen wer euch den Floh ins Ohr gesetzt hat, das Open PvP was mit Fairness zu tun haben soll? Darum geht es doch grade. In Rift hauen sich die Skeptiker und Wächter auf die Fresse, wenn ich als Schurke da einen Wächter sehe, wird er umgehauen. Punkt. Ob er nun 1 Mob, oder 10 am Hals hat, is mir doch egal. Darum geht es im Open PvP, wer auf so einem Server spielt geht das Risiko ein umgehauen zu werden. 
Aus dem Grund spiele ich nicht auf so einem Server, weil ich entscheiden will wann ich PvP mache.

Aber die PvP Rifts sind sehr spaßig, vor allem wenn die Wächter es verraffen ihre Idole zu beschützen und stattdessen stupide die Kristalle wegschaffen 


Und Engame ist genauso wie in WoW. Du machst in beiden Spielen nichts anderes als Ruf farmen, Marken farmen und Raiden. PvP natürlich noch. Sonst gibts nichts anderes, auch in WoW nicht. Und wer meint er weiß es besser, bitte ich um Beispiele.


----------



## Hekka (12. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> Der Support ist grausig,das hat gar nix mit der Wortwahl zu tun und wenn man wochenlang zb auf eine Antwort von einer E-Mail wartet,dann ists verständlich das einige Spieler auch mal nen rauen Ton anschlagen.
> 
> @ Te
> 
> Reinschauen lohnt sich auf jeden Fall.Bei mir und vielen anderen war nach 2 Monaten die Luft raus aber Geschmäcker sind verschieden.Ich persönlich bin wieder zu WoW zurück und habs nicht bereut.Aber der erste Monat bei Rift war schon Hammer mit den ganzen Invasionen und so.Solche Glücksmomente hab ich selten in nem Spiel gehabt.



Wenn du mehr Beschäftigungstherapie brauchst bist bei WOW bestimmt ganz gut aufgehoben, aber bedenke Rift steckt in den Kinderschuhen noch, in einem Jahr wird es ab Stufe 50ig mehr als genug zu tun geben, Trion arbeitet ja fleißig daran!
MIt 1.4. haben sie ein bisl gepatzt mein Mage hat Ladehemmungen aber ansonsten ist es ok! :-))


----------



## Negev (17. August 2011)

zoizz schrieb:


> Versuche es einfach. Ich mein, 13 Euro kann man so oder so schnell verballern. Gib dem Spiel eine neue Chance und wahrscheinlich wirst du dich wieder freuen, zuhause zu sein



Ja hab ich diesen Monat gesehn .... *hätt ich mir doch ein guten Film dafür gekauft*

Auch weiß nur Trion was die Servermakierungen zu bedeuten haben.


----------



## Lari (17. August 2011)

So schlecht kanns nicht sein, denn bald kommt die News: "1 Millionen Spieler in Rift" 
In einem Interview wurde es nämlich schon gesagt, die offizielle Meldung lässt noch auf sich warten


----------



## Mike39 (19. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> So schlecht kanns nicht sein, denn bald kommt die News: "1 Millionen Spieler in Rift"
> In einem Interview wurde es nämlich schon gesagt, die offizielle Meldung lässt noch auf sich warten



komisch komisch,diese angebliche news gabs schon vor ca nem halben jahr im offiziellen forum,das rift angeblich 1 million spieler hat


----------



## Lari (19. August 2011)

Mike39 schrieb:


> komisch komisch,diese angebliche news gabs schon vor ca nem halben jahr im offiziellen forum,das rift angeblich 1 million spieler hat



Zu Release gabs 1 Million Accounts (mittlerweile sind es inoffiziell knapp um die 3 Millionen Accounts), jetzt wird von 1 Million Kunden gesprochen.
Kleiner, aber feiner Unterschied.

Und bevor du wieder die Fanboy-Keule bezüglich der 3 Millionen Accounts schwingst:
bis vor kurzem konnte man bei neuregistrierten Nutzern im Forum eine ID sehen, welche jedem Trion-Account zugewiesen wurde bei der Erstellung. Diese ID war fortlaufend, heisst zu gut deutsch: fing bei 1 an und der nächste Nutzer bekam dann 2, dann kam 3 und so weiter.
Meldete man sich im Forum an, dann war die ID in der Profil-Adresse zu sehen. Und mein letzter Stand war eine ID bei 2,7 Millionen vor etwa 3 Wochen, mittlerweile haben sie es aber umgestellt und das Forenprofil enthält nur noch den Namen.


----------



## La Saint (19. August 2011)

Lari schrieb:


> Zu Release gabs 1 Million Accounts (mittlerweile sind es inoffiziell knapp um die 3 Millionen Accounts), jetzt wird von 1 Million Kunden gesprochen.



*Lasaint legt mitleidig lächelnd die Karten verdeckt auf den Tisch, schiebt 50 Cent in die Mitte und sagt "zum Sehen"*


----------



## Lari (19. August 2011)

La schrieb:


> *Lasaint legt mitleidig lächelnd die Karten verdeckt auf den Tisch, schiebt 50 Cent in die Mitte und sagt "zum Sehen"*



Von der Games Developer Conference:


> Talking as part of a session at the Game Developers Conference in Cologne, Germany today, Reid discussed at length the changes needed in both the premium and online premium gaming space, citing Trion's own titles, both released and upcoming, as examples.
> 
> He first turned to _Rift_, the company's first release from March, which he explained now has over one million customers and is the "second largest MMO in the West."



Und ja, ich weiß, dass du die Aussage im nächsten Post in Frage stellst. Aber ich zieh mir sowas jedenfalls nicht aus der Nase


----------



## Mike39 (22. August 2011)

ok hast recht lari,waren wirklich accounts von denen die rede war zu release,da hab ich mich geirrt
aber das es das zweitgrösste mmo von den spielern ist,stell ich mal extrem in frage
rom und hdro denke ich werden mehr spieler haben
hdro soll nochmal richtig zugelegt haben seit es free to play ist


----------



## Kuya (24. August 2011)

Ich suche mittlerweile auch eine alternative bis SW:TOR oder GW2 rauskommt,
und da ich etwas in der richtung WoW BG's suche (vorrangig ^^) dachte ich nunmal an Rift,
weil es der WoW-ähnlichste abklatsch ist.


Ich hätte nun auch eine kleine Frage, (alle anderen wurden schon beantwortet).


Ist es also möglich eine Casterklasse dort "Vurtne-Like" zu spielen, (wie ich es in WoW Jahrelang gemacht habe).
Also "cast and run-like" halt. kiting, rumgespringe, aus dem Drehsprung geschleuderte Instantcasts, 
Eisblitz... zum ende des Castbalkens hin springen, vor dem Landen die Lanze hinterher, 0,5 sekunden laufen, und nach ablauf des Global CD wieder für einen Cast innehalten, und den erneut im Sprung beenden, zwischen Casts in Global CD's Sprünge einbauen, um immer wieder einen halben meter mehr Distanz aufzubauen etc.

Weil es weder bei Warhammer noch bei Aion ging, und mich das persönlich schon sehr stört. 

Edit: wie im anderen Thread vernommen sollen die Animationen dort eher hakelig und unpassend sein,
also befürchte ich mal das ist wohl doch nichts für mich... also weiter im Text...^^


----------



## myadictivo (25. August 2011)

besorg dir halt nen testaccount 

ansonsten kann man ab heute wohl auch bis ende august gratis zocken, selbst wenn man einen inaktiven account hat.
bin grad am patch saugen und werd wohl auch wieder mal reinschnuppern. dürfte glaub schon fast 2 monate nich tmehr gezockt haben


----------



## orkman (25. August 2011)

Kuya schrieb:


> und da ich etwas in der richtung WoW BG's suche (vorrangig ^^) dachte ich nunmal an Rift,
> weil es der WoW-ähnlichste abklatsch ist.



dann bleib bei wow wenn dir das so am herzen liegt ... wieso muessen leute immer alles fuern wow abklatsch halten ... als wenn wow das erste mmorpg gewesen waere ...

btw: ich saug auch grad patch


----------



## Xelyna1990 (25. August 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> dann bleib bei wow wenn dir das so am herzen liegt ... wieso muessen leute immer alles fuern wow abklatsch halten ... als wenn wow das erste mmorpg gewesen waere ...
> 
> btw: ich saug auch grad patch



Ich weiß nicht was daran falsch sein soll wenn Rift genau das bietet, bis auf die Rifts macht es nichts aufregendes neues und kein Spiel lässt sich dazu so Leicht mit WoW vergleichen, finde es eher interessant wie Allergisch alle da drauf Reagieren, egal ob es Positiv oder Negativ gemeint ist.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (25. August 2011)

ah mom kann man rift für 9,99 bzw 14,99 kaufen. also wenns einer will ... zugreifen ^^


----------



## Xelyna1990 (25. August 2011)

Man sollte aber nicht vergessen das da kein Freimonat dabei ist.


----------



## Micro_Cuts (25. August 2011)

Xelyna1990 schrieb:


> Man sollte aber nicht vergessen das da kein Freimonat dabei ist.



stimmt is aber trotzdem gutes angebot. und momentan können neue spieler auch ohne stufeneinschränkung testen. solange das halbjahres event geht (25-31.08)


----------

